

GitHub users can now upgrade Issue Tracker to OnTime for free for 1 year - hshojaee
http://www.ontimenow.com/github-issue-tracker
Axosoft is offering OnTime Scrum OnDemand, a powerful bug tracker and backlog management tool (with release/sprint planning, burndowns and more) to GitHub users for free for 1 year for up to 15 users. Normally, it costs $1,050/year!
======
sc8
The ontime planning board is awesome. drag and drop to groups and columns to
arrange, and change field values (like priority, or status). This also ties
into the email integration (like email owner, or assigned to), and custom
workflows, adn github webhooks (like, mark complete with token in commit msg).

------
hshojaee
I should have probably mentioned that this promo ends Friday, April 26th.

------
miljan
Love OnTime; great to see GitHub integration.

